# Break in in France



## gypo (Jul 3, 2018)

We just pulled up to use this site,
Aire de Camping-Car Mouret Leucate Plage
Leucate Plage / Languedoc Roussillon / France.
Near the border with Spain on the med coast.
Seeing a British van I go over to ask them what the site is like only to be told quite matter of fact “ it lovely here but someone did try and break into our van last night”
Apparently if you have a ducato based van (we do) then the thieving scum bags have a method of getting into into them. They were quite happy to stay again tonight as think they won’t try them again tonight!
They then told me that for €2 more there is a really nice camp site just around the corner! With that off they went happy as you like on their push bikes.
Needless to say we are now parked up on the camp site, proper wc’s And hot showers
D


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 3, 2018)

Whilst on the Gap aire earlier this year i was talking to a Dutch couple who`d been broken into a couple of weeks earlier down near the Spanish border      :scared:

It was approx 04.30am and they were both asleep, the guy woke up to see the cab curtain moving so he shouted and they ran off with just a pair of trousers.

Thankfully he only had a few euros in change in the pockets and his wallet was in the drawer.

They had a 2008 Fiat Ducato based PVC and he showed me how easy it was to insert a screwdriver just under the cab door handle and pop the door open. 

I couldn`t believe it when he show me how simple it was          :scared:       

They now use a very brightly coloured strap across the door handles inside which is clearly visible from outside      :mad2:


----------



## Byronic (Jul 3, 2018)

Funny, that's exactly what I tell people
when I want a bit more space around me
wherever I'm camped up!!


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 3, 2018)

Does sound familiar and plausible.

Play safe, don't buy a Fiat or a Transit based van..
And run Linux on your computer.

Evening, Trev.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 3, 2018)

And don't buy  a Hymen, they are easily broken in two.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 3, 2018)

Only by thieving dickheads.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 3, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Only by thieving dickheads.



Im told it takes a boat coxswain for this most dreadful job.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 3, 2018)

Are you sure trev. I thought he was more
of a rearwards disposition.
Not really interested in front door entry as it were.


----------



## samuel (Jul 4, 2018)

*Heosafe locks*

I have istalled this heosafe locks. for Fiat,ford,etc;A strap can be cut with a knife, This locks keep them away, because of more trubble ans lost of time.


HEOSolution HEOSafe veiligheidsslot Fiat Ducato vanaf 2006 De Wit Schijndel

Willy


----------

